# Getting Married!



## MichelleV

Hello everyone,

I am new to forums and unfamiliar as to what I should write about. I am getting married next year and was wondering if anyone has some fun and creative ways on how to make a wedding fun! Any good game or entertainment suggestions?


----------



## FrancSevin

First of all, Welcome.

Secondly, you may experience a long period of pregnant silence as if you just announced that topic at the local feed store. That said;;;;;

There are plenty of ladies here to offer suggestions, let us hope we don't lose a promising newbie because some of our guys are still figerin' out why you are here. 

Leni, Mama, get in here please.


----------



## squerly

OK, first of all... are you getting married because you _want to_ or because she has compromising photos of you and that goat???


----------



## Leni

First of all where is the wedding being held?  What time of year?  What is the age group that will be attending?  Is it going to be a big affair or more moderate?


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> OK, first of all... are you getting married because you _want to_ or because she has compromising photos of you and that goat???


Hey, dummy! Look at the name again...MICHELLE, not MICHAEL!


----------



## JEV

Leni said:


> First of all where is the wedding being held?  What time of year?  What is the age group that will be attending?  Is it going to be a big affair or more moderate?


Someone is going to have a "BIG AFFAIR" at the wedding??? Hope someone gets video.


----------



## Leni

Michelle, you just stepped into the middle of a mad house.


----------



## JEV

Somehow I don't see this thread playing out well for the newbie. Don't want to run her off, but with all these crazy old farts here, it can't see it come out well.

Welcome, MichelleV. I hope you have a good coat of armor...it can get rough around here.


----------



## squerly

JEV said:


> Hey, dummy! Look at the name again...MICHELLE, not MICHAEL!


Oh yeah, sorry about that.  Hey Michelle, are you getting married because you want to or because he has compromising photos of you and that goat?


----------



## Mama

Welcome Michelle!  Ignore the crazy old farts....they sound scary sometimes but they're really harmless.  

Give us a little more information about the wedding and I'm sure we'll be able to come up with some ideas.


----------



## muleman RIP

MichelleV said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to forums and unfamiliar as to what I should write about. I am getting married next year and was wondering if anyone has some fun and creative ways on how to make a wedding fun! Any good game or entertainment suggestions?


Welcome to FF. It has been 37 years and I still say going to the JP was the smartest thing we ever did. If you have to have a wedding plan on lots of liquor and get somebody sober to take pics. That way you will know who not to invite to anniversary celebrations.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Dragonfly Lady and I have been married for 43 years but I can't really give you any ideas about how to make the _ceremony
_fun.  Everything was taken care of while I was otherwise occupied in Vietnam! 

Later, if you have questions about how to make the marriage last, several of the folks on here can give you - well, not
tips necessarily, but the things that have worked for us.

BTW, welcome aboard!!


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> Oh yeah, sorry about that.  Hey Michelle, are you getting married because you want to or because he has compromising photos of you and that goat?


 I think I just pissed my pants laughingl

Just for the record, I don't think she's coming back. Too many nut cases here.

I vaguely remember my wedding of 41 years ago. Some of the groomsmen said something about a bridesmaid, and alley and a train. No friggin idea what they were talking about, but they all had smiles on their faces.


----------



## leadarrows

Get a prenuptial is my advise. I am facing losing the family farm now because after 19 years of marriage my wife has decided to cash out. Land prices are up here so she is trying to force a sell of the farm to get the money. She could care less about the farm she just sees $$$  signs. 

This advise works both ways. Some guys are just as bad so if you have any property or other assets my advise is worry less about making the wedding fun and protect yourself. 
We all think it will never happen to us...my wife seemed to be a saint 18 years ago....


----------



## FrancSevin

leadarrows said:


> Get a prenuptial is my advise. I am facing losing the family farm now because after 19 years of marriage my wife has decided to cash out. Land prices are up here so she is trying to force a sell of the farm to get the money. She could care less about the farm she just sees $$$ signs.
> 
> This advise works both ways. Some guys are just as bad so if you have any property or other assets my advise is worry less about making the wedding fun and protect yourself.
> We all think it will never happen to us...my wife seemed to be a saint 18 years ago....


 
Not exactly a wedding plan but, good advice just the same.

Sorry for your troubles pal


----------



## Suni

Family farm being lost to a wicked witch?

Nope.  Fight that one... the judge should not let her have the farm, your guns or your dog.  If she wants to go, wave bye bye birdie to the witch!

(don't know her, but really, really do not like her tactics)


----------



## Leni

JV, it could also be a fake just to see how we would react.


----------



## MichelleV

It's going to be in Calgary in a hotel banquet room. Around 150 people. The average age will be about 35.


----------



## FrancSevin

MichelleV said:


> It's going to be in Calgary in a hotel banquet room. Around 150 people. The average age will be about 35.


 
Get a local garage band, serve Chicken, Pasta Alfredo and broccoli spears. Have an open bar, keep the phone for Police handy and leave early. It is your wedding. Go home and celebrate with the new spouse. Your guests will sort out the rest of the evening as they wish. 

 All the Aunts and Uncles can argue on the way home how it could have, should have, would have, been done better.
Mom and Dad stay and help clean up.  Dad writes a check.

There done!


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Get a local garage band, serve Chicken, Pasta Alfredo and broccoli spears. Have an open bar, keep the phone for Police handy and leave early. It is your wedding. Go home and celebrate with the new spouse. Your guests will sort out the rest of the evening as they wish.
> 
> All the Aunts and Uncles can argue on the way home how it could have, should have, would have, been done better.
> Mom and Dad stay and help clean up.  Dad writes a check.
> 
> There done!



Good advice and a good summation Franc.  Michelle, you'd do well to consider this plan very seriously ... it is a good one!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm getting married next summer as well.  August 16th is our date.  Got the hall and church booked.  Photographer and DJ also taken care of.  Meal, cake all done.  The missus has her dress.  I'm still trying to convince her to let me wear camo.  Still a ways to go before the date so hopefully I can wear her down before then.


----------



## fogtender

groomerguyNWO said:


> I'm getting married next summer as well. August 16th is our date. Got the hall and church booked. Photographer and DJ also taken care of. Meal, cake all done. The missus has her dress. I'm still trying to convince her to let me wear camo. Still a ways to go before the date so hopefully I can wear her down before then.


 
Well a white tux can be concidered "Arctic Camo" for winter work...


----------



## fogtender

MichelleV said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to forums and unfamiliar as to what I should write about. I am getting married next year and was wondering if anyone has some fun and creative ways on how to make a wedding fun! Any good game or entertainment suggestions?


 
Well I hope everything goes well for you and the "Other guy", Congratulations and hope it is all you dreamed it will be!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

fogtender said:


> Well a white tux can be concidered "Arctic Camo" for winter work...



One way or another I'll be wearing camo.  Got the thong ordered


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At risk of hyjacking this older thread, we are now just over three months away from the wedding.  We have most arrangements made.  Got the honeymoon booked.  We took a full day marriage prep course today with ten other couples.  Was a very nice day with several different people talking about different subjects.  The day ended with a candlelight dinner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Less then 7 weeks away from the wedding.  Plans are coming along nicely.  The girls are doing their thing today going through decorations and stuff.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Less then 7 weeks away from the wedding.  Plans are coming along nicely.  The girls are doing their thing today going through decorations and stuff.



It's been 35 years since I went through it so I can't offer any insight. 

I do remember however a good friend from Dallas who offered his only daughter (the other 3 were boys) $10,000 if she and her fiancee would only elope to Las Vegas.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to the justice of peace almost 38 years ago. Whole lot less stress for everybody.


----------



## waybomb

muleman said:


> Went to the justice of peace almost 38 years ago. Whole lot less stress for everybody.



Us too. No party. But did buy a house a few weeks before we went downtown.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're going to have a party.  Aiming at 120 people.  Getting married in our church then having a reception at a local hotel.  The following day we fly out mid afternoon to Charleston SC for the honeymoon.  Like I've said in other threads, we are quite involved in our church.  So it will be nice to have everyone in our lives there to celebrate with us.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> We're going to have a party.  Aiming at 120 people.  Getting married in our church then having a reception at a local hotel.  The following day we fly out mid afternoon to Charleston SC for the honeymoon.  Like I've said in other threads, we are quite involved in our church.  So it will be nice to have everyone in our lives there to celebrate with us.



It sure will and give you memories to cherish for the rest of your live together.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> It sure will and give you memories to cherish for the rest of your live together.


yeah, what Frank said.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting close!  The wedding is this coming saturday at 1:30.  I beleive the final number of guests is 84.  Should be a good time.  We have a nice hall booked for a meal and reception afterwards.  On sunday, we fly out for our honeymoon.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Wish you and your bride to be all the happiness in the world.  

I can't offer any advice except that 35 years ago I made a decision that I've never regretted.  She may have once or twice but that's another story.  

I only wish I could go back those 35 years and do it all over again.  It's been a blast!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Best advice i can give is 2 simple words....."yes dear"....keeps me off the sofa most nights


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Already learned that one.  Also..."You're right".  That works well.


----------



## BigAl RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Getting close! The wedding is this coming saturday at 1:30. I beleive the final number of guests is 84. Should be a good time. We have a nice hall booked for a meal and reception afterwards. On sunday, we fly out for our honeymoon.


 
 Saturday ????Man I thought you had already tied the knot . Oh Well . I pray you have as much enjoyment and love that my wife and I have had. Its been a hell of a ride !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks Al. Today is the day.


----------



## rlk

Best of luck today.

Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Danang Sailor

Beautiful!   Mazel tov!!


----------



## Leni

Beautiful!  I hope that the two of you have a long and happy marriage.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


>



What the hell!!!!  She's way too pretty for your redneck ass!!!  

I hope that you two have a wonderful life together.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had an amazing day yesterday. Everything went off as planned. Great time was had by all. 

Im a very lucky man.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spock said:


> Best advice i can give is 2 simple words....."yes dear"....keeps me off the sofa most nights



I used that as part of my thank you speech last night.  We kept the speeches to a minimum last night.  

I also included words like "You're right" 

I tried to get away with the old "what she said" line after she was done talking but that didn't go over too well.  So I had to improvise.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's another good shot taken fro a guest.  We won't have our actual photos for a bit till we get back

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

